

Pixdo Coin – Mine the web as you browse - broknbottle
http://pix.do/

======
TheyCalledHimBo
So...why? "Because we can" is a totally acceptable answer, and I can see it as
an interesting idea...possibly even fun. I certainly have gotten more than a
few giggles out of the schadenfredue that plays out daily in the _coin
ecosystem. However, it seems like this is now bottoming out the_ coin bubble.
It isn't even a reward, and I use that term loosely, for proof of work...it's
just achievements for dicking around...hurray?

Am I off base here? Am I looking at this with to serious of an eye? I'm
genuinely confused.

------
MildlySerious
Reminds me of The Nethernet game. It's fun for a while, until it's not.

------
ganeyface
Pix.do is awesome!

~~~
jphallain
Yes really awesome !

------
daken
It's pretty nice, will keep testing it

